# Anyone know of a good supplier of custom rhinestone names?



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey everyone. I do mostly screenprinting. But also do a lot of rhinestone designs for cheer gym teams. I normally just do the designs myself using sticky flock. But doing all the names that go on the front of the jackets is really time-consuming.

Is there a good place that I can give a list of names that will give me back all the names ready to press?? I can still do the main designs it's just the names that's driving me crazy.

Thanks


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

What are the names going on? How big are the names going to be? There are several people out there that you could buy the alphabet from and brush them yourself. Or sub some one to make the names out of Spangles, is another option, if possible depending on the size.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I always do names with glitter and a splash of stones. quick n easy. 2.5"x10"


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

whoops here it is


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm leaning towards glitter, because that would be the easiest. And they are left chest names so they aren't very big. 

I have already cut my own alphabet, and that's how i have done them in the past. But when you have 30-40 different names, spelling them out, brushing them in, then repeat takes forever. 

Mainly looking for someone/company with a machine that could type them all in and do them all at once.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I put these on a jacket with rhinestones around the oval


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes a lot easier with glitter and a splash of stones.Yes front chest to small for stone names,glitter there too with stone splash.Yes there are people here with automated machines that could do the names for you.You also could look into spangles IMO better,lighter and shinier then stones.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, Jeron. For custom designs( just as you say the name designs), vendors usually have minimum order quantity in order to help you save the set-up fees of rhinestone templates. How many pieces do you want?

If you would like to apply them onto the chest part, the transfers' sizes should be customized. Sizes can be accommodated as well to adjust versatile uses. So what's the sizes you want? 

You can click the thread to view the rhinestone transfers or vinyl transfers in our website. Here is the category about letters/alphabets you may interest in. Fond style can be customized whatever you like. 

Thread: Letters & Numbers Rhinestone Transfers, Letters & Numbers Iron on Transfers - CSTOWN


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

What I'm looking for is somewhere that will do a list of names for me. I get orders for cheerleading teams to do their warmups. They always want the kids first name on the front of the jacket in the left chest crest position. So the names would only be 4-5 inches long at the most. I would need a list of different names also. like this.

Abby
Stephanie
Sarah
Etc..
Etc..
Etc..

Is there any company out there that will do this for a reasonable price, in rhinestones.


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't know where you are located, but I am in NW Ohio and I could do these for you. PM me if I can help.
Mary Ellen


----------

